# [SOLVED] SO-DIMM vs Onboard



## kingofthegrill (May 4, 2008)

I am receiving a free Asus Eee PC laptop from a bank promotion and most of their laptops contain DDR2 SO-DIMM ram but the one i am receiving (the 2GB surf) containts DDR2 onboard RAM, what is the difference?

Here is a site with specifications. 
http://event.asus.com/eeepc/comparison/eeepc_comparison.htm


----------



## jarod (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: SO-DIMM vs Onboard*

On board RAM means the RAM is integrated into the motherboard and it has no additional slots for additional RAM. Meaning 512 RAM is the maximum you are going to get on that computer..


----------



## kingofthegrill (May 4, 2008)

*Re: SO-DIMM vs Onboard*

LAME!!! well its still free computer, im not going to complain about that. Thank your jarod


----------

